# Melancholia (girl gets married, falls into depression, then the earth is destroyed.)



## Xaios (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, that's different:



Apparently it's by ultra artsy director Lars Von Trier, the same man responsible for the talking fox in Antichrist.

I have to admit, I'm intrigued by the concept. It's not an Armageddon/Deep Impact race to save humanity. From the looks of it, it's just "another planet is gonna hit us, we're fucked, have a nice day everyone." I'm a sucker for anything involving a good Planet X/Nemesis/Ghroth storyline, however incidental. Something about cosmic objects hiding in the universe and just waiting to ruin our shit just makes for a good time. Looking up at the sky, knowing that somewhere far beyond is some crazy huge celestial body that's slowly making its way towards us... that's the kind of thing that gives me shivers. But only if there's no Silver Surfer involved.

Plus, apparently Kirsten Dunst gets naked.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 21, 2011)

My favorite opera prelude of all time.



Incidentally, they completely butcher it in that trailer.  John Boorman used it really effectively in the Excalibur score.


----------



## SD83 (Apr 21, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Plus, apparently Kirsten Dunst gets naked.


100 times more convincing than the trailer  From what I read about the story, it doesn't sound like I will watch it any time soon. The story doesn't sound that interesting to me... the background story with the planet and all that, maybe, but from the trailer saying it is unrealistic would still be sugarcoating.


----------



## Marko (Apr 21, 2011)

awesome cast, cant wait to see it!

The Antichrist is the only Von Trier movie that i didn't really love ('cept for the prologue  ) so i have high hopes for this.


----------



## neoclassical (Apr 27, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Plus, apparently Kirsten Dunst gets naked.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Plus, apparently Kirsten Dunst gets naked.



Sounds worth it. 

Also,







Anyway, the movie sounds alright.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 28, 2011)

The earth gets destroyed?
Kirsten Dunst naked?
Jack Bauer?
that all in a weird Lars Van Trier-package?

Count me in.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 28, 2011)

1:13/1:39 - I like


----------

